# Fatty worth seeing, q-view of course.



## lownslow (Jul 6, 2008)

I got inspired to make a fatty that had an interesting pattern when sliced. Here is what I did:
Boil and then slice potatoes into 3/8"x3/8" rectangles. Roast red bell peppers and slice about 1/2" thick strips. Lay them out like this on hot Itallian sausage:





Drop about 2 lbs frozen spinach leaves in a lot of boiling water for a couple minutes. Drain and squeeze out excess water (squeeze hard). Chop and brown mushrooms in a pan add onions and cook through then garlic. Mix above together with pepper and parmesean cheese. Spread over spuds and peppers:



Top with proscuito, basil and fresh mozzarella.





Roll and smoke





And slice



It was really tasty and people at the BBQ were comenting about it all night. I made a chicken version also since my wife doesn't eat pork 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 . It exploded in the rolling process, the chicken sausage was just too soft. Will use more meat for the chicken version next time. Chucked it in a dish and smoked it anyway. It worked great, more smoke flavor than the rolled one just not as pretty.


----------



## cbucher (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry about the chicken but the other looks great.


----------



## ezmoney (Jul 6, 2008)

Very impressive. Lotsa style points and great taste too...I like it!


----------



## ronp (Jul 6, 2008)

What a work of art.


----------



## blacklab (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice! With the spinach it made it a health snack 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## pitbull (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow..
That really looks tasty!


----------



## seboke (Jul 6, 2008)

The fatties are gettin off the hook lately!  You just raised the bar another notch!!


----------



## merchguy (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, that is one great looking fatty. Guess it is off to the think tank to try and figure something out that can top this one.


----------



## krusher (Jul 6, 2008)

you did a good job  !!!!!

thats the best lookin fatty I have seen on here.  congrats on a great smoke


----------



## tld (Jul 6, 2008)

WOW!  Looks great.


----------



## beaker (Jul 6, 2008)

nice save on chickin looks have nothing to do with taste. nice looking fatty too.


----------



## lownslow (Jul 6, 2008)

hmmm...getting some fatty rivalry sounds like fun.  Things like that tend to raise the bar and get some creative ideas going around.  I would love to see what you come up with.


----------



## morkdach (Jul 6, 2008)

wow if it tasted half as good as it looks it was devoured quickly super job n points to ya


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 8, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!

The Q-view alone is worth points! Innovation points! Thoughtful attention to detail and planning for a fantastic finished product and presentation.

I half expected to see a bamboo fatty-rolling mat in the background.

Forget the spiral. I'm going for the kaleidoscope/sushi effect!


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Jul 8, 2008)

I like the style.  Bet it was a hit!


----------



## dirtman775 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey, that famous art dude aint got nothin on you man awesome job


----------



## cman95 (Jul 8, 2008)

Impressive looking fatty, great job.


----------



## fishawn (Jul 8, 2008)

Superb Job!.....Interesting combination of ingrediants & A+ for Q-View!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 8, 2008)

Definately rasied the bar with that one!!
I love that it matched the place mat!! inspiration is everywhere!
Points from me!


----------



## fishawn (Jul 8, 2008)

I just set you final Q-View (truly) as the backdrop on my computer!....I hope I'm not violating any copyrights on your photo's!.....Tommorow morning may be tough.....1) turn computer on.....2) check out backdrop....3) call in sick.....4) head to store for FATTY ingrediants!


----------



## twistertail (Jul 8, 2008)

wow, one of the best looking fatties I've seen.


----------



## erain (Jul 8, 2008)

shoot l&s, that is a work of art!!!! awesome and like i predicted the phatty phenomenom continues with this fabulous fatty!!! great job!!!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

That has to be the neatest Fatty I have ever seen. Great job and points to you.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 8, 2008)

Awesome low&slow!!


----------



## jfoust (Jul 8, 2008)

Sweet fancy Moses!!! That looks amazing! I'm definitely putting this on my list of fatties to try.


----------



## capt dan (Jul 8, 2008)

I am speechless.

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## diesel (Jul 8, 2008)

You have earned an A+ in my book.


----------



## bearmoe (Jul 8, 2008)

Great Q-view.  I wanted to lick my monitor.  I bet it was a dish that was the topic of conversation.


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 8, 2008)

Awesome job, very innovative. I like the way you planned the presentation inside the fatty.


----------



## coyote (Jul 9, 2008)

almost to pretty to eat.....


----------



## holy smokes (Jul 9, 2008)

Awesome job.
The spinach fattie looked deeeeelicious!






Kevin
Aka Holy Smokes


----------



## tybo6 (Jul 9, 2008)

bein only a month old to smokin I have been wonderin what exactly a fatty was......Man now I know......Thanx for a proper intro to the FATTY....I'll be tryin one myself for sure this weekend...props to ya....wtg...very impressive


----------



## lownslow (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow!  It's so cool to get all this amazing feedback
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   2 months ago I had never even heard of a fatty but then I found SMF.  

My wife doesn't eat red meat so she doesn't share the same passion for ribs and fattys.  It is great to have some friends that love to see what I make.  It definitely makes me start to think about my next one....keep your eyes pealed.

and really, thanks again for all the compliments.


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 11, 2008)

Whoa. That's rough.

Don't know if this will help, but have her check out http://www.theotherwhitemeat.com/.

We're here to help. We're all in this together.


----------



## mossymo (Jul 11, 2008)

lownslow
That is THE best looking fatty I have ever seen. I am impressed with your fatty rolling, fatty filling, fatty photo's..... heck everything about the fatty; great work !!!

We need a fatty contest.....


----------

